# Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Dominator EPP Kit



## Sash (18. Mai 2010)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR2 - DDR2-1066 - Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Dominator EPP Kit

Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Dominator EPP Kit (TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF, Dominator Serie)
^^dieses kitt hab ich momentan eingebaut, auf ein asus striker 2 formula mit nvidia 780i chipsatz. da das board ja ohne die spannungen anzuheben leicht rumzickt mit 1066mhz hab ich mom die rams nur auf 1000mhz laufen, reicht mir auch.

nun 2 kleine fragen:
1. ich wollte mir noch so ein kitt hinzuholen, damit ich endlich 8gb hab. geht das ohne probleme bei dem board oder muß ich dann doch die nb oder ram spannung erhöhen?

2. mom sind die rams ja unverschämt teuer, um die 180€, werden die in absehbarer zeit auch mal wieder billiger? ich hatte damals um die 110€ bezahlt, und hatte da gehofft die würden schnell unter 100€ fallen, aber irgendwie werden die immer teurer..


----------



## timee95 (18. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich müsste das ohne Probleme funktionieren.
Ram könnte demnächst wieder günstiger werden
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...am-preisabsprachen-aufgedeckt-eu-anklage.html
garantieren kanns aber niemand


----------



## Sash (18. Mai 2010)

jupp hab ich gelesen nachdem ich den thread erstellt hatte. bin ich mal gespannt..


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (19. Mai 2010)

Korrekt, sollte laufen, Spannungsanhebung kann aber durchaus erforderlich werden


----------



## Sash (19. Mai 2010)

danke, dann müssen nur noch die preise fallen.. nen tipp wann das sein wird?


----------



## timee95 (19. Mai 2010)

das wird dir niemand sagen können


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. Mai 2010)

Bei DDR2 bleibt dies abzuwarten ob und überhaupt dies in nächster Zeit der Fall sein wird, da ja die Produktionskapazitäten hier bei allen Herstellern heruntergefahren werden und auf DDR3 geschwenkt werden


----------

